# Do lifters that are natty break social norms? Discuss



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

As per title


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

At the gym I train in the majority of people are natural.

Seems quite normal around here where steroid users are in the minority.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Silly thread....


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> No.... Its the drug taking %age which break not only the social, but also the moral norm. The people who inject uncontrolled substances into their system not only shatter social morality they contribute to underground illegal activity by purchasing these substances.  Jabbas gunna Jab brah.....! :lol:


 Dat you Steve?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Plate said:


> Dat you Steve?
> 
> 
> View attachment 121334


 No.... its a fkn stupid thread.

It is how the public as a whole see the injection of uncontrolled drugs. Not I.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> No.... its a fkn stupid thread.
> 
> It is how the public as a whole see the injection of uncontrolled drugs. Not I.


 So how do you see it?

It is strange tho isn't it how this is how the public view it but see smoking and drinking as ok witch is just as damaging if not more?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

RS86 said:


> At the gym I train in the majority of people are natural.
> 
> Seems quite normal around here where steroid users are in the minority.


 Did you really discuss it? I appreciate lol


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Plate said:


> So how do you see it?
> 
> It is strange tho isn't it how this is how the public view it but see smoking and drinking as ok witch is just as damaging if not more?


 Some drugs are more acceptable than others.

Hell, sometimes you get s**t for the way you take a drug: Drink as much coffee as you like, but as soon as you take a caffeine pill you're a pill-popper and "that's bad for you".


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Plate said:


> So how do you see it?
> 
> It is strange tho isn't it how this is how the public view it but see smoking and drinking as ok witch is just as damaging if not more?


 Shut up. You're wrong. Injecting is bad.

Anyway... We're all gonna make it brah!!!


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Some drugs are more acceptable than others.
> 
> Hell, sometimes you get s**t for the way you take a drug: Drink as much coffee as you like, but as soon as you take a caffeine pill you're a pill-popper and "that's bad for you".


 This turned into a serious thread apparently. Lol

Anyway yeah you're right!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Plate said:


> So how do you see it?
> 
> It is strange tho isn't it how this is how the public view it but see smoking and drinking as ok witch is just as damaging if not more?


 You take steroids mate?!?!? You know how bad they are for you?

#SteroidScum

:whistling:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Just found it interesting with 2 nattys such as me and Steve with such different opinions


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

It's legal and safe...

Only ignorants don't do it :thumb


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> It's legal and safe...
> 
> Only ignorants don't do it :thumb


 Lol mate.

It's not legal to buy roids OTC anyway...

How do you deal with that?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

AgoSte said:


> Lol mate.
> 
> It's not legal to buy roids OTC anyway...
> 
> How do you deal with that?


 It's legal to poses steroids..

I get pharmaceutical gear deliverd to my door mate :thumb


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

AgoSte said:


> Did you really discuss it? I appreciate lol


 The people who do take them are quite open about it and will happily give advice to others and discuss what they use. Some compete in Nabba/UKBFF.

There are a few guys that train there who don't touch steroids but will quite happily tell you about the reccys they took all weekend

There are also a lot of people at my gym who are heavily involved in natural bodybuilding though so they obviously have strong stances on the subject. There are probs more natural BBers (per person) in my gym than most tbh.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I get pharmaceutical gear deliverd to my door mate :thumb


 If you are in the UK this bit isn't legal. Not that I've ever had any issues


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

RS86 said:


> If you are in the UK this bit isn't legal. Not that I've ever had any issues


 If caught I'll blame someone else


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

No.

Even within the gym, if you want to class that as a social group it is not openly discussed or accepted. I know some say that there are more on than not where they train but for me that's down to where they choose to train and a bit of assumption.

if you took the gym membership holding populous as a whole, the minority would be using performance enhancers still. Although there might be an argument there that having a gym membership and actually using it was also against the norm lol.

Outside of the gym, taking prescription drugs for uses other than that which they were intended and self-administered injections are not the norm, therefore the same applies there too.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Christ almighty wtf is up with these daft threads these days???


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Natty or chem, lifters are the norm. What breaks every norm are crossfitters and anything remotely associated with crossfit.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

RS86 said:


> If you are in the UK this bit isn't legal. Not that I've ever had any issues


 Buying and possessing AAS is not illegal in the UK. It is the importation that is illegal. i.e as long as you buy them from a source in this country you are not breaking any law.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Buying and possessing AAS is not illegal in the UK. It is the importation that is illegal. i.e as long as you buy them from a source in this country you are not breaking any law.


 How do you think most sources stock themselves? 

I don't want to deal with middle men


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Plate said:


> *So how do you see it?*
> 
> It is strange tho isn't it how this is how the public view it but see smoking and drinking as ok witch is just as damaging if not more?


 *Quite frankly my dear, I don't give a damn....*

https://www.gov.uk/penalties-drug-possession-dealing

* Drug, Class Possession Supply, Production. *



C

Anabolic steroids, benzodiazepines (diazepam), gamma hydroxybutyrate (GHB), gamma-butyrolactone (GBL), piperazines (BZP), khat

Up to 2 years in prison, an unlimited fine or both *(except anabolic steroids - it's not an offence to possess them for personal use)*

Up to 14 years in prison, an unlimited fine or both


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> How do you think most sources stock themselves?
> 
> I don't want to deal with middle men


 




Does this sum up AAS as well?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> How do you think most sources stock themselves?
> 
> I don't want to deal with middle man


 Yeh but if you're a source you're breaking the law by selling AAS anyway regardless of whether you imported your products or not.

If you're just using no real need to break the law. I doubt you'll get in much trouble if you get caught importing only for personal use but you'll lose your gear at the least.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I do the same in the kitchen..

Wash my hands before using the toilet no afterwards


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Yeh but if you're a source you're breaking the law by selling AAS anyway regardless of whether you imported your products or not.
> 
> If you're just using no real need to break the law. I doubt you'll get in much trouble if you get caught importing only for personal use but you'll lose your gear at the least.


 Friends and family only


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Friends and family only


 If you give drugs to your friends and family you're a supplier in the eyes of the law, even if no money changes hands. I've actually known people get themselves intent to supply convictions for reccie drugs because they admitted to police "it's only for me and mates".


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

It can be intent to supply if you order in bulk too - it may be for personal use but large quantities = dealing first in their eyes.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

The question is like, are most people who lift on gear? You would have to sum up all the gyms in the country that are geared (pun intended) towards bodybuilders vs gym's that are more cardio orientated. I think there are more of the latter around so probably most people are natural so people on gear are the ones in the minority. Still though, I don't think it's looked down upon by many people as improving your physique is considered a healthy thing to do and getting admired for your physicality is a good thing, compared to living like a rat and shooting up heroin in dark back alley.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nattys can come in useful sometimes, I usually get them to load and unload my bar when lifting heavy.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Juicers come in handy as a yardstick to judge my natural awesomeness. I greatly surpass 95% of them with ease.  This makes me feel GOOOOOOD  .

Thanks guys :thumb LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Juicers come in handy as a yardstick to judge my natural chubbiness. My bodyfat greatly surpasses 95% of them with ease.  This makes me feel GOOOOOOD  .
> 
> Thanks guys :thumb LOL


 Fixed


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I am lost a bit. You mean talking AAS is a social norm?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Fixed


 Nice one :thumb :lol: ....


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

>claim natty status

>interest from beta males

>beta males unaware of 3ccs tren

>charge ridiculous amount for generic s**t routine at x amount.

[You are now simeon panda]

>Profit???


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nice one :thumb :lol: ....


 Sorry lol I'm high on beetroot and super greens


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sorry lol I'm high on beetroot and super greens


 It be those anti oxidant free radicals.....Dangerous stuff they are...... :lol:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

MickeyE said:


> Buying and possessing AAS is not illegal in the UK. It is the importation that is illegal. i.e as long as you buy them from a source in this country you are not breaking any law.


 Ah. Never realised this.

Oh well as you were people.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Buying and possessing AAS is not illegal in the UK. It is the importation that is illegal. i.e as long as you buy them from a source in this country you are not breaking any law.


 Is it actually illegal to import? I was under the impression that you could import, if it's for personal use.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Is it actually illegal to import? I was under the impression that you could import, if it's for personal use.


 You can import for personal use "on your person". i.e you can bring it back it back from abroad in your bag or suitcase, but it's illegal to import (even for personal use) by any other method, i.e courier/mail is illegal.

http://www.talktofrank.com/faq/are-steroids-legal

"Anabolic steroids are Class C drugs to be sold only by pharmacists with a doctor's prescription.

It's legal to possess or import steroids as long as they're for personal use. Importation or exportation of steroids for personal use can only be carried out in person. Importation or exportation of steroids for personal use using postal, courier or freight services is now illegal.

Possession or importing with intent to supply (which includes giving them to friends) is illegal and could lead to 14 years in prison and an unlimited fine."


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Slippery Dick said:


> Yes.


 More of an internet forum norm rather than social. Most of the gym goers that i have personally met doesn't take them. Though, most of the guys on muscle forums take them.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Do nattys break social norms??

Of course they do, humans are social animals and want to be the biggest and strongest they can.

As 99% of nattys look like emaciated pencil necks, of course they break social norms, who the fook wants to look like that


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> More of an internet forum norm rather than social. Most of the gym goers that i have personally met doesn't take them. Though, most of the guys on muscle forums take them.


 In uk halve of the gyms goers are in gear or peds mate

And most of them don't know what they doing lol

For my experience

20 years ago 2 guys in my gym do gear

10 years ago 6 guys in my gym do gear

Today halve my gym is on gear


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Lets spin this a bit.

Gear users who do not lift, those calisthenics sects and their street workouts. Eating winstrol like pez only to be 65kg in a 180cm frame. This breaks the norms.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> In uk halve of the gyms goers are in gear or peds mate
> 
> And most of them don't know what they doing lol
> 
> ...


 Then being a natty is surely breaking a social norm


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I like to be different... 

Who the f**k wants to be average lol


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

MickeyE said:


> Buying and possessing AAS is not illegal in the UK. It is the importation that is illegal. i.e as long as you buy them from a source in this country you are not breaking any law.


 Giving steroids or selling them is an offence.


----------

